# New X-trail in the flesh



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Just spent the day at a Nissan market research event. The main purpose was consumer appraisal of a new prototype 4x4 with 4 plus 2 seats that looks a bit like the Qashqai. There were also 4 competitors' models plus the Qashqai and, most interesting to me, the new X-trail.

Got to crawl all over the Xt and was very impressed with the apparent quality especially of the new dash. Seem to have taken care of any niggles I have with the current model. I think they've even made the cup-holders a bit bigger to keep the Canadians happy if it ever gets to sell there. Exterior also very impressive and usefully bigger boot but with the obvious downside of the vehicle being longer overall. Unfortunately they wouldn't allow any cameras in case details of the prototype get out to the extent that everyone has go through an airport style metal detector and/or get frisked.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

How about the quality of the interior? What was the material used in the new mode?
Also, ground clearance, is it higher or lower than the current model?

Other questions come to mind:

1. Size of the alloys and tyres?
2. Are the headlights HID?


----------



## Ottawa-X (Apr 15, 2007)

They won't be keeping the Canadians happy at ALL - as it won't ever be landing on our shores...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The interior has a more luxurious, less utilitarian, feel than the current model. Grey and black grained nice quality plastics and soft materials. Don't know about the ground-clearance, would think about the same. Would expect HIDs and different wheel sizes to be options as they are now but don't know what the vehicle I saw had. They thought it had ESP as standard but weren't completely sure.

It was all about show-room appeal and and they were very keen to point out the underfloor drawer bit in the boot. Wasn't something I'd be bothered about either way and would probably take it all out and put it in the shed - mainly because we've got dogs and the higher the load platform, the more scrabbling and scratching you get as they jump in. Couldn't see how you got to the spare under the floor and they didn't know either so looked a bit of a nightmare if you left the two level floor in. With the upper floor out, the load level looked a few inches lower than on ours.

Main purpose of the exercise was to appraise the concept car which is a cross between a small SUV and a MPV. The Xtrail and Qashqai were there and the various competitors cars to judge which you'd buy at different price levels. After about 4 hours there I was going a bit cross-eyed.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> 1. Size of the alloys and tyres?


They were 17" - same size as the current model in the UK and the tyres were the same too (I think).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> They were 17" - same size as the current model in the UK and the tyres were the same too (I think).


Good to hear that, as all of the current wheels on the xtrails in Australia are 16"


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

flynn said:


> After about 4 hours there I was going a bit cross-eyed.


I slated the concept 7-seater because I don't like the Qashqai styling anyway. The interior didn't appeal either - seemed to fall between two stools. Because of this they cornered me afterwards and asked me to do a peice to camera for another 45mins! I accepted as I wasn't busy (and they'd offered more dosh!) so I got to slate the car again and admire the Mitsubishi some more!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Sulphur man said:


> I slated the concept 7-seater because I don't like the Qashqai styling anyway. The interior didn't appeal either - seemed to fall between two stools. Because of this they cornered me afterwards and asked me to do a peice to camera for another 45mins! I accepted as I wasn't busy (and they'd offered more dosh!) so I got to slate the car again and admire the Mitsubishi some more!


I posted to the thread you started before I read that.  

I did exactly the same, including putting the Outlander at the top of the cars they had there (though wouldn't buy one). Just didn't see the point of the Nissan concept car. Lower the suspension, forget the 4WD because the ground clearance was already minimal, throw away those useless extra seatlets, dump the non-opening glass roof, sort out the horrendous rear vision and ugly back end, and then might be worth a test drive if they improved the driving position and gave it a bonnet you could see the end of.

I just didn't get it. Not the car to be seen towing a horse-box and anyone caught stuffing their kids into those rear seats would have the NSPCC after them.

I did the video interview too. I think a few people there felt they had to like the Nissan because it was a Nissan event but the NOP interviewers were happier to hear straight opinions.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't know if they'll build the 7 seater 'Q'. They're obviously keen to get in on the Toyota Verso market. Maybe it won't be available with 4WD. Actually - I don't care!

The new X was good, but I had to plump for the Mits as it had seven seats and looked the bee's bolox. You're probably right though, you wouldn't buy it. Although I'm planning a test drive just to be _sure_ I don't want it...! I fancy the music server/sat nav, leather seats and 10" sub in the top model!

If they put another row in the X similar to the Outlander bench (looks possible) I think they'd clean up!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

They won't build it if they take any notice of us. 

The new Xt is now bigger with descent control and by all accounts drives way better on road than the Pathfinder. If they put 7 seats in it like the Pathfinder that'll be one less reason for anyone to buy the Pathy that Nissan want another £5K for. That might be seen as a problem for Pathfinder sales. Would certainly be a better way to travel than stuffed into that project car.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The Pathfinder is a low volume model though. It's based on the Navara pick-up and that's the high volume side of that chassis. I don't think they would ruin the Pathfinders sales too much. No one buys them anyway!

A seven seat x-trail would be such a winner. Some kind of removeable bench like my old Audi A6 would be wicked.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Our new X-Trail Theme*

SHARON!!! LOL.. I liked it!

Stephen





Sulphur man said:


> The Pathfinder is a low volume model though. It's based on the Navara pick-up and that's the high volume side of that chassis. I don't think they would ruin the Pathfinders sales too much. No one buys them anyway!
> 
> A seven seat x-trail would be such a winner. Some kind of removeable bench like my old Audi A6 would be wicked.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

..:cheers: ..


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

New Xt reviews and pics:
Nissan X-Trail-Life & Style-Driving-New Car Reviews-TimesOnline

Nissan X-Trail - SUV - First Drives - Carmagazine.co.uk


----------

